# All of my OH PLL



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm, here are all the OH PLL I use. Pretty sure I can sub-3 all of them and I can sub-2 most of 'em I think(like at least 10/21?).

-Also whenever I put "L" I don't do a z rotation, I reposition my hand instead...if that makes any sense xD.
-Also I have a few more that I don't see here but again I'll put them later xD.

*Pretty sure there are typos, but I'll fix them later.* 

H perm
R2 U’2 R U’2 R2 U’2 R2 U’2 R U’2 R2

Z perm
(R' U' R) (U' R U R) (U' R') (U R) (U R2 U' R')

U perm
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

U perm
[z] U’ R U’ R’ U’ R’ U’ R U R U’2 
[z] U’2 R U R U’ R’ U’ R’ U’ R U’ 

A perm
[x’] (U’ R U’) [z] (U’2 R) [z’] (R’ U’) [z] (U’2 R2)
[x] (R' U R') [z’] (R2) [z] (R U’ R') [z’] (R2 U’2)

A perm
[x z’] (U’2 R2) [z] (R U R') [z’] (R2) [z] (R U' R)
[x’] (U’2) [z] (U’2) [z’] (U R U’) [z] (U’2 R) [z] (R’ U)

E perm
[x'] (R U' R' D) (R U R') [z'] (R') [z] (R U R' D) (R U' R' u')
(R U’ R’ U R) [z] (U’ R2 U) [z’] (U’ R’ U’2) [z] (U’ R U) [z’] (U’ R U’ R’)

F perm
(R’ U’ R U) (R U’ R' U'2 R) ) (L U' R' U r') [x' z'] (R U' R U)
(R U R’ U’) (R’ U R U’2 R’) [z] (U’ R) [z’] (R U’) [z] (U R’) [z’] (R U’ R’)
(R U’2 R’ U’ R U’2) (R L’) (U R U R) (U’ R’ U’ R2 U’ r) 

G perm 
(R2 u) (R' U R' U' R u') (R2) [y' z] (U’ R U)
[z] (U’2 r U’ R U’ R’ U r’ U’2) [x’] (U’ R U)
(R2 U R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R2) (U’ D) (R’ U R u’)

G perm
(R' U' R) [y’ z] (U’2 r U’) (R U R’ U r’) (U’2)

G perm
(R2' u' R U' R U R' D) [x’] (U’2 r U' r')
[z] (U’2 r’ U R’) (U R U’ r) (U’2) [y] (r U’ r’)

G perm
(R U R') [y'] (R2 u' R U' R' U R' D) [z x’] (U’2)
[z] U R U’ [x’] (U’2 r’ U R’ U’ R U’ r U’2)
(R U R’) (U’ D) (R2 U’ R U’ R’) (U R’ U R2 u’)

L perm
(R' U2) (R U R' U2') (L U' R U r')
R U’ [z] (U’ R D’) (R2 U R’) (U’ R2 U)

J perm
(R U’2 R') (U' R U’2) (L' U) (R' U' r)
[z] (R U R’ D) (R2 U’ R U) [z’] (U’2 R’) [z] (U’)
(R’ U z)( U R’ D) (R2 U’) (R U) (R2 U’)

N perm
[z] (U' R D') (R2 U R' U') [z’] R U R' U’2 [z] U R' D R’
(R' U'2 R' U) [z'] (R U'2 R' U' R U'2) [z] (U' R u') [y] (U'2 R) 

N perm
[z] (R' U R' D) (R2 U' R U) [z’] (R' U' R U2') [z] (U' R u')

R perm
(R U’ R’ U’ R U R D) (R’ U’ R) [z’] (R’ U’) [z] (U’2 R’ U’)

R perm
[z] (R U' R U R U' R' U') (L' U R U') [z] (U R u'2 r)
(R' U’2) [z’] U' R' [z] (R U' R' D) (R U R U' R' U' R U')

T perm
(R U R’ U’ R’) F (R2 U’ R’) (U’ R U R’) F’
(R U R’ U’ R2) [z’] (R U’) [z] (U’ R’ U’ R U) [z’] (U’2 R’ U)
[z'] (U’2 R’ U’2 R U’2 )(L’ R) (U’2 R U’2 R’ U’2 r) 

V perm
L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U’2 R U’2 R'
R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U’2 [z] U' R2 U
[z] (U’ R2) [z] (R U’) [z’] (U’ R U’ R U’ R’ U’2) [z] (U’ R) [z’] (R U’) [z] (U’2)
(R’ U’2 R U’2) (L U’ R’) [z] (R U’ R U) [z’] (U’ R U r’)

Y perm
[z] (U’2 R U R' U' R) [y] (R) [z] (R U' R U) [z’] (U R' U')
(R2 U' R' U R U') [x'] (U') [z’] (U' R U' R' U') [z] (U R)
(R U R’ U’) [z] (U’2 R) [z’] (R U’ R’ U’2) [z] (U’2 R U’2 R U’2 R)
[z] (U’ R’ U R) [z’] (R2 U’) [z] (U’ R U) [z’] (U'2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U’)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for compiling this list, I've been waiting a long time for it to come out. Now I have some new PLL's I've never even tried before to work with.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

NP ^__^


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

I will try these when I have time. Maybe I can add my PLLs as well?


----------



## teller (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, frogmanson! I'll be trying some of these.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I will try these when I have time. Maybe I can add my PLLs as well?


 
Sure haha.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 8, 2010)

I really need to get around to learning some better OH PLLs, I'll be looking closer at this later. I think we should make a OH PLL page in the Wiki, there are so many great algorithms, but they're all spread out.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree. Besides extremely obvious algs like U perms the wiki's OH PLL are absolutely horrible.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

Here are some of my OH PLLs. Sorry for the double post.

Ucw: x U’ R U’ R’ U’ R’ U’ R U R U2
Uccw: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Z: U’ R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U’
H: R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2

Acw: R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2
Accw: R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2
E: x' R U' R U' z U' R u' z x' U' R U' R' U' z U' R z' R U'
F: x R2 U R U' R' y R' U' R U x U2 R U' R' U R
Ga: R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U
Gb: D R' U' R U u’ y R'2 U R' U R U' R U' R'2
Gc: R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U’
Gd: R'2 U R' U R' U' R U' R'2 D U' R' U R Uw'
Ja: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
Jb: R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'
Na: U' r x' U' R U2 z U' R U z' R' U' R U2 z U' R u'
Nb: U R' z R U' R2 D R' u' y U R U' R2 z' R U' r
Ra: z U' R U R U' R' U' z U' R z' R U' r y x R U2 R
Rb: R U’ R’ U’ R U R D R’ U’ R D’ R’ U’2 R’
T: R U R’ U’ x’ z’ U’ R U2 y z U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’
V: R' U R' U' y z' U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U R
Y: R2 U' R' U R U' z' y' L' U' R U' R' U' L U

I just did these perms one time and averaged 2.25

Have fun.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 9, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> *Pretty sure there are typos, but I'll fix them later.*


Hehe, that might be a bit of a problem. Thanks though man, this is going to be very helpful.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm looking for typos. E perm 1 is wrong.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot I just had a quick glance at these algs and was interested in the fact that you have quite a few algs for some cases like V perm and Y perm. I only know how to do some PLLs from one angle without AingUF, so I'm hoping that your algs will be good for other angles for some PLLs


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 9, 2010)

2nd T perm doesn't work ( I think)


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

> Thanks a lot I just had a quick glance at these algs and was interested in the fact that you have quite a few algs for some cases like V perm and Y perm. I only know how to do some PLLs from one angle without AingUF, so I'm hoping that your algs will be good for other angles for some PLLs



YES. Knowing the algs at all angles really really helps. AUF really sucks if it's like a U for a lefty or a U' for a righty.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 9, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> YES. Knowing the algs at all angles really really helps. AUF really sucks if it's like a U for a lefty or a U' for a righty.


 
Lol don't you use COLL, so the angles are much less in total


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

> Lol don't you use COLL, so the angles are much less in total



It's more algs because I know COLLs from different angles. However, I use sune and antisune OLL so I'd have to know PLLs from different angles. It's more algs.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 9, 2010)

I fixed E perm 1 and I think T perm was okay. I think I know more OH PLL than 2H PLL haha.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

Me too. But that makes sense. It's much harder to AUF fast or to rotate the cube with one hand.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Oct 11, 2010)

wow OH PLL sub-3 or sub-2 is insane. I need to look into the algorithms.

I am bad at OH AUF, especially the tough ones like N-perm. The AUF alone can take 2-3 seconds!


----------



## frogmanson (Dec 8, 2010)

Added a new Y perm angle, and changed my T perm to the RUF one. O:

(R U R’ U’ R’) F (R2 U’ R’) (U’ R U R’) F’ = T perm
[z] (U’ R’ U R) [z’] (R2 U’) [z] (U’ R U) [z’] (U'2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U’) = Y perm


----------

